

StackOverflow Around the World - mdemare
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/04/stack-overflow-around-the-world/

======
mdemare
Great to see this initiative! American companies are usually much too tardy
with internationalization. And amazing to see that the Swedes are so active on
StackOverflow.

And I applaud the Stack Exchange team for being so sensible in choosing which
languages to serve first. Japanese and Korean seem good choices, but the
French and the Germans really prefer to communicate in their own language too.

